# Elgin Falcon parts



## kreika (Apr 12, 2017)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/6081602036.html


----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2017)

Offer the seller $201.00


----------



## partsguy (Apr 12, 2017)

Just because you have X amount of money in something, doesn't mean the market values it as such.

I don't know what it's worth, but that is my two cents' worth.


----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Just because you have X amount of money in something, doesn't mean the market values it as such.
> 
> I don't know what it's worth, but that is my two cents' worth.




Same is true for the amount of time you put into something. I was looking at buying a bike that was worth about $1000.00. And I was willing to pay $1000.00   The seller wanted $3000.00 because he put "a lot of time" into cleaning the bike and making it ride able.... The sellers time was not worth $2000. to me.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 12, 2017)

catfish said:


> Same is true for the amount of time you put into something. I was looking at buying a bike that was worth about $1000.00. And I was willing to pay $1000.00   The seller wanted $3000.00 because he put "a lot of time" into cleaning the bike and making it ride able.... The sellers time was not worth $2000. to me.





Yep... this is why if I buy to flip, I don't put time and money into it because you end up making less money if you factor in your cost of time and materials. Sure it will sell for 100 bucks more, but you gotta think of what it cost to get the extra 100 bucks out of the bike.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 12, 2017)

catfish said:


> Same is true for the amount of time you put into something. I was looking at buying a bike that was worth about $1000.00. And I was willing to pay $1000.00   The seller wanted $3000.00 because he put "a lot of time" into cleaning the bike and making it ride able.... The sellers time was not worth $2000. to me.




Exactly. Unless I really, really like the bike, I won't spend more than a day physically working on it. 

The Huffy Camaro and AMF Scorcher I recently finished and posted were projects I enjoyed doing. It's a good thing I did enjoy it, because I will tell you that I have way more time into those than they will ever be worth and I knew it going in. I have parted out bicycles over ugly paint and needing new tires or a wheel replaced. People say, "why scrap it out? It only needs xx things done to it!" Well, tires are now about $30 each for something decent, figure in tubes and rim strips, all new rubber will run you about $80 on even low end bikes. I'm lucky to have a stash of nice, used ones!


----------



## kreika (Apr 12, 2017)

catfish said:


> Offer the seller $201.00




Lol. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 12, 2017)

With zero paint left on the bike to identify the model, it can be a Falcon or Blackhawk.

I don't see 600 bucks though.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 12, 2017)

I think it would be a good deal at about $400.  $600 is a stretch.


----------



## kreika (Apr 12, 2017)

He's at loss at $600 oopsie somebody over spent.


----------



## kreika (Apr 12, 2017)

kreika said:


> He's at a loss at $600.... oopsie somebody over spent.


----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2017)

kreika said:


> He's at loss at $600 oopsie somebody over spent.




Buyers remorse


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 15, 2017)

Practically one wheel. No fork, no fenders...etc etc. I don't even know if I'd feel comfortable at 400. Parts for the falcon/blackhawk seem hard to find from my recent experience. I'd probably want to try to get it for something like 300. Doubt it would happen, though. That extra hundred saved would help to deal with the headache of how long that bike would be sitting while collecting parts. I do wish that this was local. I would be hounding the poop out of this fool lol 
p.s. he pulls that tank out and I'm on for 500 bwahahahahah


----------



## kreika (Apr 15, 2017)

OhioJones said:


> Practically one wheel. No fork, no fenders...etc etc. I don't even know if I'd feel comfortable at 400. Parts for the falcon/blackhawk seem hard to find from my recent experience. I'd probably want to try to get it for something like 300. Doubt it would happen, though. That extra hundred saved would help to deal with the headache of how long that bike would be sitting while collecting parts. I do wish that this was local. I would be hounding the &#!^ out of this fool lol
> p.s. he pulls that tank out and I'm on for 500 bwahahahahah




https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/6081602036.html
I requested more pics and now more stuff appears no tank though.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 16, 2017)

kreika said:


> View attachment 450169 https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/6081602036.html



In the car business, their is all kind of data MMR , all different books depending on the region . But at the end of the day it's worth what ever some one writes a check for it . People look at this and say that's nuts but if you see value and the next guy doesn't so be it and if you don't move over and try something different. There is no car gods , even though they think they are .Im just laying back and learning from you guys but at the end of the day if I like it I buy it anyways, sure I run some red lights but I bet everyone does. Thank heaven for this site and and everyone one of you guys 
✌


----------

